# dug an older Bentley hub cap ?



## RCO (Apr 20, 2017)

found another hub cap , this one dug out of a dump and it does have some condition issues . such as dents and rust on the back .  

I'm not 100% sure which car its from , since it has a B , I'm thinking it could be from a Bentley but not sure as I'm not that into automotive items , if anyone knows anything more about it that be helpful  


the dump was likely used by affluent American and Canadian  cottagers so that's partly why I'm thinking it could be from a Bentley


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2017)

That's funny, it looks similar to Bentley hubcaps online but the B looks like the completely wrong font.


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's funny, it looks similar to Bentley hubcaps online but the B looks like the completely wrong font.



that's partly why I'm not exactly sure what its from , I'm pretty sure its a hub cap off a car , what else could it be ? 

are there any other brands from that time period that used a B ?


----------



## RCO (Apr 21, 2017)

I haven't been able to find anything else out about its origins but certain it must be an automotive hub cap , really can't see what else it could be after looking at the back , seems to be right size and shape 


did try cleaning the front and  it is starting to look different


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 21, 2017)

I could be wrong but I believe that is a 1934 or 1935 Buick hubcap.  I'm no expert but I've seen them before and that was what I was told.


----------



## RCO (Apr 21, 2017)

did some more searching using 1930's buick  and a couple that look very similar did come up , odd its from the 30's as the nearby garbage seemed to be more 50's


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 21, 2017)

This style is definitely 1930's...would have fit the wire spoked wheels from that timeframe.  Usually about 8" in diameter?


----------

